
DOLLAR STORES PLANNING FOR PERMANENT AMERICAN UNDERCLASS - oblib
https://www.newsweek.com/dollar-stores-general-tree-america-economy-poor-people-food-poverty-lower-1250186
======
idclip
Excuse me but Jesus fucking Christ ...

~~~
oblib
Did you read the article or just the headline?

The headline may be considered sensational but article was pretty informative:

"combined grocery sales of Dollar General and Dollar Tree outstripping Whole
Foods by more than $10 billion" [$24 Billion combined total sales]

"There are nearly 30,000 dollar stores nationwide, more than Starbucks and
Walmart combined, "

"Dollar General is opening four stores a day, a rate the company is expected
to maintain through 2019"

Let me add some personal perspective...

I live in a rural area where they've built four of these "dollar stores"
within ten miles of me in the past 3 years. The closest is now only two miles
away.

The nearest "grocery store" is about 8 miles, and the next is about 10 miles.
The closest Wal-Mart is about 15 miles.

My wife came home tonight and told me "the Dollar General was packed with
people tonight".

I read the linked article today and also about "Kroger-owned grocery store
begins fully driverless deliveries".

Made me ponder how these two things coming together could change life for
people who live in rural areas.

Excuse me.

